# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Jakob's Awesome WILD Technique

## Empedocles

Hello fellow Oneironauts!

I haven't posted in a while because I was frustrated that so many of my posts were lost in the crash. However, having another very successful WILD this morning simply made me want to write this tutorial.  ::D: 

I will now introduce you to my WILD technique. This is what always works *for me*. In other words, whenever I enter Sleep Paralysis, it is a guaranteed lucid dream for me. Now some people might disagree with certain parts of this tutorial, therefore I say in advance that this is my technique, and what works for me might not work for everyone else. This is how I do it.

1.) I sleep for about 5 - 6 hours. Then I get out of bed, and stay awake for only a few minutes (not long). This period needs to be just so much that it doesn't completely awaken me and prevent me from easily falling asleep, and it also can't be too short so that I fall asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. This is very important, because my mind needs to be aware as my body drifts into REM.

2.) After this short period, I go back to bed. I lie down on the side, either left or right side, but lying on my back and doing this hasn't worked for me so far. Then I close my eyes and relax. Now I focus on my entire body, feeling my body, and I especially concentrate on my head. *This is key for me.* I focus on my head, the entire skull.

What I think about while I focus on my body is not entering a Lucid Dream, but entering Sleep Paralysis instead. After a couple of minutes, a feeling of heaviness in my whole body starts to happen. This feeling starts to focus on my head as I drift further into sleep. I concentrate on my head and all the heaviness that I experience. A few moments into this, I will feel intense pressure in my head along with noises and vibrating sensations, and at this point, I will already be in sleep paralysis.

3.) I am in Sleep Paralysis. I can't move. *I experience the feeling of my head vibrating violently and sometimes even banging against the pillow. There is also a very very loud noise, kind of like a machine gun going off in my room.* Sometimes I feel vibrations throughout my in whole body during this. A long time ago I had to keep reminding myself that this is not real and can't hurt me, but now I just find it funny. While my head is vibrating like crazy and this loud noise banging into my years, I do the following:

*I visualize exactly what I would see if I were to open my eyes in real life.* This means that I focus exactly on the position I fell asleep in, and I visualize what object or objects I would see if I were to open my eyes to get out of bed. If I am on my right side, I would see my wall after waking up. If I am on my left side, I will see lots of other things, closet, chair, lamp, window, etc. In other words, during these hallucinations in Sleep Paralysis I focus on waking up in the dream version of my bedroom. I visualize seeing my room from the exact position / perspective that I fell asleep in, and I think about nothing else.

Maybe 10 to 15 seconds later, I start to see it literally become alive. The image of what I would see if I were to open my eyes becomes clearer and clearer. A few moments later, it becomes very vivid. At this point, I simply "feel" that I am there, and I move my dream body. I move, and I get up out of bed. I am now in a dream!

Tips: 

1.) Once the SP hallucinations begin, do not let your mind wander. If you think about anything else other than entering the dream version of your bedroom, it only takes a few seconds to fail at this. You will be in a non-lucid dream and won't even know it. *Only visualize seeing your room from the exact position you fell asleep in, and think about nothing else.*

2.) Always do a reality check after "waking up" from a "failed WILD." Many false awakenings can occur during these attempts, so if you think you failed to enter a dream, do a reality check to make sure.

3.) Do not be scared by Sleep Paralysis. It cannot harm you in any way. Remind yourself over and over again that the hallucinations you experience are not real. At this point you should be happy about the fact that a lucid dream is only a few seconds away.

4.) Do not attempt this at the beginning of the night, because that would be completely useless. You are not entering REM at the beginning of the night. You should sleep for 5 or 6 hours, as I said in the beginning.

5.) Don't be discouraged if it doesn't work on the first try.

And that's what I have to say about WILDing. I won't get into all the "prolonging a lucid dream" techniques and so on, because I am still looking for the best method myself to prolong a lucid dream, so I will leave that for another discussion. As far as WILDs are concerned, this is the best method for me. The only time this has failed me is if I am so tired that I don't get into SP, so I simply have a non-lucid dream instead. 

As I said in the beginning, whenever I enter SP, it is a guaranteed lucid dream for me.

Try it, and see what happens. Let me know. Also any comments or questions regarding this, post them in the thread.

Good luck.  :smiley: 

Jakob

----------


## Drax

Your method for visual incubation is quite specific and unique I will have to try this tonight. Thanks a lot Jakob.

----------


## Empedocles

> Your method for visual incubation is quite specific and unique I will have to try this tonight. Thanks a lot Jakob.



Of course, you should sleep about 5 or 6 hours before attempting it. I should also note that I was never able to generate a dream scene other than my bedroom, which is interesting. It is really only this particular visualization of seeing my room through my dream eyes that makes me enter a lucid dream.

I wish you best of luck. Let me know what happens.

Edit: What I forgot to say. Some people have never been able to experience Sleep Paralysis, and I don't think this tutorial would be helpful to those people. It pretty much centers around how to enter a lucid dream while being in SP.

----------


## That

Trying this tonight. Will post back with results. I've only had real SP one time, I couldn't move but there were no hallucinations. I hope that's not a bad sign  :smiley:

----------


## Klikko

Sounds like a good induction method. I will try it out tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Drax

Yeah I've never been able to perform visualization before aswell, which is why your method interests me. I did give it a brief attempt last night but I still struggled, I wonder do you visualize the whole transition process of waking up and looking around your bedroom in one swift motion or is it a really slow and gradual build up of images. I struggle often with Field of View when it comes to visualization, does it matter for instance if I create a flat image of me waking up or does the visual have to encompass your whole field of vision. Those are the things I often get stuck with so I'm wondering how you visualize.

----------


## Marton

Very nice! I'm gonna try this. Your technique reminds me how i had my first and only "real" WILD. It happened by random, but ever since that night I've tried to do it again!

----------


## Metallicuh

I'm going to wild tonight. I can't wait to try this.

----------


## Empedocles

> Yeah I've never been able to perform visualization before aswell, which is why your method interests me. I did give it a brief attempt last night but I still struggled, I wonder do you visualize the whole transition process of waking up and looking around your bedroom in one swift motion or is it a really slow and gradual build up of images. I struggle often with Field of View when it comes to visualization, does it matter for instance if I create a flat image of me waking up or does the visual have to encompass your whole field of vision. Those are the things I often get stuck with so I'm wondering how you visualize.



The only thing I visualize during Sleep Paralysis is seeing my room from my physical point of view. I don't visualize any movement either. Eventually, as the vibrations and the buzzing are occurring during SP, this image of my room becomes clearer and clearer, and in about 10 seconds or so it gets to a point where it is very vivid. At this point, I already lost touch with my physical body. I can now move my dream body and get out of bed (my dream bed).

Needless to say, I don't visualize anything from a third person perspective either. 

Again, what works for me might not work for someone else. I also feel the need to point out once more that getting to SP is really key in order for this to work. I don't know how to help those people who have never experienced SP, or those have problems inducing it.

----------


## Awesomeness

I have experienced SP.  I have never attempted a WILD but I've experienced SP waking up sometimes when I intentionally wake out of a bad dream.  I don't hallucinate or feel anything weird.  It's like my body's super heavy and I can barely move, and I feel super tired and it's almost impossible to wake up.  No vibrations or monsters or scaredness or anything.  I'll try this tonight.

----------


## Empedocles

I had another WILD this morning using this technique. I woke up after 5 hours, and although I had some problems falling asleep again, after an hour or so it happened.

----------


## Saurfang

That looks like a good way to WILD. I'm attempting this tonight, hope it will be my first WILD. Thanks for a great tutorial  :smiley:

----------


## ItsMEE

This sounds like it'll work! I am so going to try this  :smiley:

----------


## Empedocles

> I had another WILD this morning using this technique. I woke up after 5 hours, and although I had some problems falling asleep again, after an hour or so it happened.



What happened was the following: 

The vibrations began, head started shaking violently along with the loud noise. I visualized my room, and this time everything took a little longer, perhaps 15 seconds or so. Then the image of my room became vivid enough that I was able to move my dream body. I got out of bed, but it seemed as if one of my eyes in real life was half-way open, and I actually noticed this in my lucid dream. Whether it was really like that I don't know, but a moment later it somehow fixed itself, and I was in the lucid dream as usual.

I walked into the living room. It was day-time, just like in reality (it was about 11am). I sat down and observed the room, everything really had clarity to it. Then I wanted to turn on the TV, so I took both of the remote controls, first one for receiver, other one for the TV. Everything worked perfectly just like in reality. There was some boring documentary on TV, so I decided to browse through the channels. I pushed "List" on my remote to see what channels I have, and this was really funny.

There were some hilarious channel-names, and it was really funny to me that I was laughing, but I had to control myself so that it doesn't wake me up. Now I don't remember the exact channel names because this LD later turned into a non-lucid dream, and I woke up around 13:00.

Anyway, after browsing through some of these channels, I decided to leave the house. I opened the door, and then thought about going to my neighbors house to see what my dream-neighbor is like. I rang his bell, but at this point the dream carried me away into some non-lucid tasks.

Nonetheless, the WILD was successful. Now I really need to work on ways to 1.) prolong the dream, and 2.) stop the lucid dream from turning into a non-lucid dream.

Jakob

----------


## Puffin

Sounds promising, great guide!  :smiley: 

I'm guessing it's possible to experience other SP hallucinations while focusing on your head, though; in this case, do you just follow the same steps?

----------


## Empedocles

> Sounds promising, great guide! 
> 
> I'm guessing it's possible to experience other SP hallucinations while focusing on your head, though; in this case, do you just follow the same steps?



Yes, but in my case I always have the same hallucinations, which is a very loud noise and my head vibrating/shaking violently. Only this morning there was one thing that was different: I heard people walking in the living room, and no one was in the house but me.

The steps are the same no matter what hallucinations you have. Visualize your room from the position you fell asleep in, and don't let your mind wander.

----------


## Codename

What do you think is the MOST important thing in this method? Im excited to start trying to WILD but also kind of unsure. I tried WILDing before but couldnt do it due to my lack of willpower in the morning.

----------


## Empedocles

> What do you think is the MOST important thing in this method? Im excited to start trying to WILD but also kind of unsure. I tried WILDing before but couldnt do it due to my lack of willpower in the morning.



Well, the most important thing is getting to SP. From there on I think it is pretty easy to visualize what I said in the instructions and just focus on it, while the hallucinations are going on. I am speaking for myself of course, and I can say that I personally have never been able to do a successful WILD without SP. If I can't get to SP, then I won't have a WILD.

----------


## TheModernNinja

I will try this!
What would you do if you don't get SP after 1hr of trying? (Its what usually happens to me)

----------


## Empedocles

> I will try this!
> What would you do if you don't get SP after 1hr of trying? (Its what usually happens to me)



If you can easily fall asleep but SP doesn't occur, then I don't think there is anything to be done. Just try again another time.

But if the problem is actually falling asleep, then perhaps you should try some relaxation techniques (deep breathing, etc.)

The key is getting to SP. From there on, I think many people will have success with my technique.

----------


## Empedocles

Since I'm back on the forum, I thought it might be a good idea to revive this thread. For me it's a great technique... :smiley: 

Jakob

----------


## RebelSeven

I've read a remarkably similar technique early in my lucid studies, though it was explained as an Astral Projection method. In that one the dreamer was encouraged to bring a book with them to nap time, and when they grew sleepy to close their eyes, but as best as they could picture the book in their hand, the rest is just how you describe it in your tutorial. 

I have had a handful of WILD's (let's ignore what percentage of success rate that is) so I feel qualified in saying that yours sounds like it has a LOT of potential in helping others reach a WILD state. 

I particularly like the focusing on the head idea. The most successful I have been in WILDing was using the Third Eye Technique in which you focus on the middle part of your forehead to ride out the vibrations. 

In any case, thanks for the tutorial  ::D:

----------


## CJC

I can't reach SP. When you focus on your body entering SP, do you have to have experienced SP before to do this?

----------


## Empedocles

> I can't reach SP. When you focus on your body entering SP, do you have to have experienced SP before to do this?



Well, the problem is that some people have never experienced SP in their life, and I have no idea how they can induce it. I also don't know the reason why someone experiences SP and someone never does. The thing is, that this method really requires SP in order for the whole thing to work (at least for me). When practicing this method, if you have a quiet place and alot of time on your hands, try the following: Set up your alarm clock to wake you up in 10 - 15 minutes. That way, when you fall asleep without reaching SP, it'll wake you up so you can try it again. That's the only thing I can think of. Hopefully after 3, 4, or 5 tries, you'll be able to feel SP. 

Remember: SP always occurs, it's just the awareness of it that's missing. Don't let your mind wander when falling drifting off to sleep during this technique, but instead focus on your entire body, your head, your muscles, etc.

Now this whole alarm clock thing just made me think of something, a possible induction method for false awakenings:

1.) Wake up after 5 - 6 hours of sleep, so you are ready for REM.
2.) Go back to bed, set the alarm clock to wake you up in 15 minutes.
3.) After waking up, go back to bed again, and once again set the alarm clock to wake you up in 15 minutes.
4.) Repeat it once more.
5.) After the third waking up, turn the alarm clock off, and go back to bed, BUT....
6.) "Expect" that the alarm clock wakes you up in 15 minutes, although it's turned off now.

It's possible that you trick your mind this way into having a false awakening. Either way, this was just improvised by me, it might work, it might not.

But we're not going to go off topic here. So in any case, SP is an absolute pre-requisite for this WILD technique. Work on inducing (feeling) SP first, and then when you achieve that, this method will be a piece of cake. Because once you're in SP, that is actually lucidity in a pre-dream state, so you're literally one tiny step away from being in a real lucid dream.

Good luck.
Jakob

----------


## CJC

> Well, the problem is that some people have never experienced SP in their life, and I have no idea how they can induce it. I also don't know the reason why someone experiences SP and someone never does. The thing is, that this method really requires SP in order for the whole thing to work (at least for me). When practicing this method, if you have a quiet place and alot of time on your hands, try the following: Set up your alarm clock to wake you up in 10 - 15 minutes. That way, when you fall asleep without reaching SP, it'll wake you up so you can try it again. That's the only thing I can think of. Hopefully after 3, 4, or 5 tries, you'll be able to feel SP. 
> 
> Remember: SP always occurs, it's just the awareness of it that's missing. Don't let your mind wander when falling drifting off to sleep during this technique, but instead focus on your entire body, your head, your muscles, etc.
> 
> Now this whole alarm clock thing just made me think of something, a possible induction method for false awakenings:
> 
> 1.) Wake up after 5 - 6 hours of sleep, so you are ready for REM.
> 2.) Go back to bed, set the alarm clock to wake you up in 15 minutes.
> 3.) After waking up, go back to bed again, and once again set the alarm clock to wake you up in 15 minutes.
> ...




Thank you for the advice. I really dont mean to get off topic but what do you feel seconds before SP occurs. I feel a wave of energy that i think wil lead to SP but then it recedes.

thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Empedocles

> Thank you for the advice. I really dont mean to get off topic but what do you feel seconds before SP occurs. I feel a wave of energy that i think wil lead to SP but then it recedes.
> 
> thanks



It's hard to explain if you've never experienced it before. Sometimes it comes on suddenly, and sometimes I feel it coming. It's like a heaviness that you gradually begin to feel in your head, and then in your entire body. Then once you know it, you can't move.

Again: The key is to stay focus, not let the mind wander. Focus on your body.

----------


## omarko

Amazing Jac !!!

I tried it & I have entered sleep paralysis easily after 6 hours of sleep by  focusing in my head , then after I entered sleep paralysis , I visualized my room & after sometime I saw myself in my dark room ...... but for some reason I thought I had really waken up (I tried to do anything upnormal with my fingers like shooting anything , but didn't work) , so I thought I had failed & went to sleep .

After I wake up I realized that I did my WBTB when the sunshine entered my room , but in the dream my room was all dark (so it was really a dream , & I wasn't really awake ... I am stupid  ::?:  )

----------


## Empedocles

> Amazing Jac !!!
> 
> I tried it & I have entered sleep paralysis easily after 6 hours of sleep by  focusing in my head , then after I entered sleep paralysis , I visualized my room & after sometime I saw myself in my dark room ...... but for some reason I thought I had really waken up (I tried to do anything upnormal with my fingers like shooting anything , but didn't work) , so I thought I had failed & went to sleep .
> 
> After I wake up I realized that I did my WBTB when the sunshine entered my room , but in the dream my room was all dark (so it was really a dream , & I wasn't really awake ... I am stupid  )



Well, you have to find a RC that works best for you. The energy shooting out of fingers thing doesn't sound like a good idea. For me, the best RC is always the one with the digital watch. Some people swear by the finger through palm RC, but it rarely works for me. In my dreams, the finger just won't go through the palm.

Anyway, I'm glad you were able to induce SP through this method. Keep working on it.

Jakob

----------


## Zeff

I will most certainly try this. Almost all of my LD's are DILD's that occur when I'm in my room, so this could really work for me. Hahaha.

----------


## Empedocles

Let us know how it worked out.

----------


## jwest0215

I tried this method last night. I wasn't able to enter SP. I attempted it lying on my side, but found my back to work better. From there I was able to achieve a deep level of relaxation and at one point felt a floating sensation throughout my body. I have entered SP before intentionally before, but on this attempt wasn't able to 'deepen it'... I suppose enough to achieve SP. I do very much like your idea of visualizing what is naturally in your room, its almost effortless. I suppose at some point I should have started the visualization....anyways, I will try again tonight and shall see. Oh and btw, how long does it take you on average to enter SP? most my successful attempts took about 90 minutes. Which is waaayyy too long to be practical. Thanks,

----------


## Empedocles

> how long does it take you on average to enter SP? most my successful attempts took about 90 minutes. Which is waaayyy too long to be practical. Thanks,



It all depends on how tired I am. In a WBTB it takes me 5 - 10 minutes, at the most 15. But then again, I don't always get SP, which is the problem. 

Sometimes I just fall "through" SP, unfortunately.

----------


## Zeff

Sadly when I woke up last night at 4:30-ish I wasn't all that tired. In fact, I was wide awake. I thought it would be futile to try a WILD because I definitely wasn't going to fall asleep in five minutes. Hopefully I'll try again tonight.

----------


## jwest0215

> It all depends on how tired I am. In a WBTB it takes me 5 - 10 minutes, at the most 15. But then again, I don't always get SP, which is the problem. 
> 
> Sometimes I just fall "through" SP, unfortunately.



Well thats pretty promising, 15 minutes at most. I would think, that if I practiced pretty regular, my body would start to get use to what I was doing, and start to trust it and go into SP sooner...at least 'in theory'. Iv read else where on this forum that 1.5 hours is the norm to enter SP, which is crazy to me. Anything that will cut that time down the better. Thanks for the post btw.

----------


## BluePhoenix

I havent read the other comments but... When I get SP and enter a dream I always feel like I am slipping out of my body. What I mean is the vibrations just go way from head to toe in that order. Once I even floated to the ceiling and looked back at myself. I know it sounds like OBE but I really feel its a just dream. I wonder if this was common for anyone? And btw, thanks for this. I have been away from lucid dreaming and this method sounds like a good way to get back in. Going lucid from SP is my fav but I never found away to incude SP.

----------


## Empedocles

> Sadly when I woke up last night at 4:30-ish I wasn't all that tired. In fact, I was wide awake. I thought it would be futile to try a WILD because I definitely wasn't going to fall asleep in five minutes. Hopefully I'll try again tonight.



That doesn't matter at all. Even if takes 20 or 30 minutes, if you have the time to do it, it has no negative consequences for the SP & WILD.

----------


## Empedocles

> I havent read the other comments but... When I get SP and enter a dream I always feel like I am slipping out of my body. What I mean is the vibrations just go way from head to toe in that order. Once I even floated to the ceiling and looked back at myself. I know it sounds like OBE but I really feel its a just dream. I wonder if this was common for anyone? And btw, thanks for this. I have been away from lucid dreaming and this method sounds like a good way to get back in. Going lucid from SP is my fav but I never found away to incude SP.



I haven't had an OBE, or the vibrations from head to toe. I do have strong vibrations, very strong ones, but they are not from head to toe in that order.

In any case, if you are in a state in which you are unsure if it's an OBE or LD, simply do this: Look at a digital clock in your room, look away, look back, and repeat once more. If the numbers change, you are definitely in an LD.

I also truly believe that 99.999999% of DreamViews posters who claim they have OBEs, will see the numbers change on their digital clocks.  ::D:

----------


## BluePhoenix

> I haven't had an OBE, or the vibrations from head to toe. I do have strong vibrations, very strong ones, but they are not from head to toe in that order.
> 
> In any case, if you are in a state in which you are unsure if it's an OBE or LD, simply do this: Look at a digital clock in your room, look away, look back, and repeat once more. If the numbers change, you are definitely in an LD.
> 
> I also truly believe that 99.999999% of DreamViews posters who claim they have OBEs, will see the numbers change on their digital clocks.



Yeah I tend to think they are just dreams unless you were to view and able to confirm an actual even in real life. But probably just dreams.

----------


## Empedocles

This morning was one of my fastest WILD entries ever. I went to bed at 04:30 AM, and fell asleep around 05:00 AM. I woke up around 10:00 AM, went to the bathroom, and then back to bed. As soon as I layed down on my bed, after about 30 seconds I started to feel that "special" heaviness in my head, which usually precedes SP. This made me excited, because that means SP is just around the corner. So I relaxed, mind alert, and focused on my body.

Within one minute I entered SP, and my head started to vibrate as usual. YES!!!! That means an LD is just one step away! I have the feeling that my head is banging against the pillow and shaking very strongly. I was lying on my left side, so physically I was facing towards my lamp, as well as some other items. As per the instructions on page one of this thread, I visualize looking at these things, from my physical point of view. I just sort of view everything through my closed eyelids, so to speak.

Very quickly, the image starts to be come clearer and clearer. Within 10 - 15 seconds the image is almost perfectly clear, as in waking life. At this point I feel my dream body, and with my dream body, I simply get out of bed. I am now in a WILD.

The entire LD was pretty long. The problem although, is that I had a stupid non-LD afterwards which ruined my recall of this WILD. There was also a false awakening, but the dream recall was pretty bad because of the non-LD. 

I woke up at 13:00 PM.

----------


## Empedocles

I found an old thread on DreamViews, with a method very similar to what I am saying: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/head-v...n-wilds-44654/

----------


## jwest0215

This is pretty badass for you man. I think its awesome this works so well for you. I think we are all looking for that 1 technique, or just that one extra piece that unlocks the door to lucid dreaming for us. I can lucid dream, Iv had many, but consistency is my real problem. Stringing them together and having more than one a week ...basically at will is what my aim is, and it sounds like you've got that. 
Keep posting your success, its very encouraging. 

And on a side note, but related, Im still trying out your technique. No success yet. Tonight will be attempt 3 with your version, Ill let you know how it goes. Im pretty sure Ill be able to pull one off using your version. All in time I suppose.

----------


## Empedocles

> Tonight will be attempt 3 with your version, Ill let you know how it goes. Im pretty sure Ill be able to pull one off using your version. All in time I suppose.



They key in all of this, the most important thing, is getting to SP, and feeling the "head vibrations". Once the head vibrations begin, relax, don't get excited, because it will interrupt the process.

While the vibrations are happening, try "seeing through your eyelids". After a few moments the vibrations will subside, and you will simply be able to see your room clearly, and move your dream body.

Best wishes,
Jakob

----------

